
MBA Admissions – Should You Take the GMAT or GRE? - surajgupta
https://www.sageadmit.com/should-i-take-the-gmat-or-gre/
======
djsumdog
Or go outside the US and avoid both. I was surprised many foreign schools
didn't require GRE scores.

